# What Size Dumpster ?



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

What size dumpster is needed for 15sq of 3 tab?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Without plywood and only one layer, probably between a 5 yarder and a 10 yarder. 

Some dumpster companies will only ship out a 20 yarder for roofing debris though.

Ed


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

The roofer that gave me the estimate insists a 20 yard be used. Says it's better for his guys.:laughing:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

To be honest with you, we only use our own dump truck, but on the few occasions when it is in for maintenance, we only order 20 yarders, as they can be moved to the next location for a small fee if the weight limit did not get met.

Dumpster prices are all over the board, depending where in the country you are located and how many disposal mlocations are near by, if they have not already been closed.

I always figure a minimum fee of $ 225.00 for any roof removal hauling, which is to cover the driving time and the overhead to cover for the expense of maintenance and repairs. That is the rare circumstance where we do not need to charge significantly more than that, just to cover our costs for disposal though.

Ed


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

I got a 20 yard dumpster. I ripped up 12 sheets of plywood, 24 squares with felt, and a couple of small trees. It was about 3/4 full.


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Guys that explains a lot. The roofer socks me $476.00 for a 20 yard dumpster. Then goes to other jobs on my dime. What a racket. No wonder when I did a little price exploration the dumpster guy told me just 10 yard would be more than enough for 15 sq of 3 tab. When I told him the roofer insisted on 20 yard he said that he was in the business for a very long time and it sounded like the roofer was trying to make some extra dough. 

I HAVE A LOT TO LEARN!!! Thank you both for leveling with me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

In my area, they charge a minimum of $ 425.00 for a 20 yard dumpster.

I prefer my own dump truck for the convenience factor.

Most roof jobs always have a 20 yarder delivered to the job site. What if some additional materials need to be torn off and disposed of, such as delaminated plywood decking? 

Then they would have to order a 2nd small but expensive 10 yarder to make sure they get all of your debris hauled away.

Ed


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

$425 Here for 20 Yard dumpster. $320 for 8 yard. The 8 yard will hold 24 sq.:yes:


----------



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

just paid $275.00 for 20yd from ROLL OFF INC in Cleveland Ohio area. 

Didn't use it for shingles, but I ran out of space and instead of spending $50 or so more for the next size, now I'll have to pay full price again  

oversize it...


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

elementx440 Ummm, Sounds like sage council. Here in Ct. I think the prices are higher if roofing material is what is being placed in the dumpster. I'll probably go with a 10 yard. :yes:


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

packed well I have fit 15 sq. ,2 layer rip in a 12 yd:wink:


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Sardine pack job:laughing:


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

no just proper loading w/out airspaces:yes:


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

8 yard dumpster coming the 22nd. $330, ouch! Best rate I could find. To do any better I'd have to get rid of shingles in my 1/2 ton. $30.00 per 4sq x 4 trips. Heck with that!:laughing:


----------



## builderr (Dec 12, 2003)

*dumpster costs*

In addition to the actual dumpster cost,
your contractor is probably figuring in the time needed to meet the dumpster,
lay down some plywood to protect your property, and be there for the removal and possibly small amount of clean up after they leave.

He is also taking an allowance for the responsibility for any damages incurred while moving the dumpster.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

another very good point!


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

I'll have none of that. Let's see, I pay the roofer $426 for the dumpster, a very large dumpster. A dumpster which he most likely did not pay $426 for, but actually some amount less. Much larger than my job requires so he can can have it moved 2 times at $100 a pop, in so doing gets 3 jobs done for less than $200 (figuring in I overpaid for the dumpster to begin with). Sweet! for him!. :laughing::laughing:

Taking a allowance in case the dumpster causes damage. Rediculess :laughing:

Clean up costs should be figured in with the labor in the contract. If you placing cardboard down or whatever to protect property or plants , thats just part of doing the job right.

What did you mean by meet the dumpster?


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

Someone has to be there to tell them where to drop the dumpster. I guess the homeowner could do that, but I don't think that should be their responsibility. My 20 yard dumpster caused ruts in the yard and killed my grass. I could see a homeowner wanting that fixed. No one had to be there when they picked it up.


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Homeowner should have the option to supply his own dumpster. What's more he would, if he knew what was really going on.


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Got call from my dumpster guy's secretary. Driver in hospital. Can't deliver dumpster. I ended up ordering a 12 yard from another place at $347 plus tax. They brought a 15 yard one.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

A dumpster is not a material which can be taxed in our state.

You should not come down so hard on the possibility of a contractor being able to re-use a dumpster on the next job and potentially make an extra $200.00 or so. The liability for the roofing industry is so great that a meager couple of hundred dollars is not like raking a customer over the coals.

When you purchace the dumpster yourself, they charge for the container size and not how little you actually throw into the box. So, isn't that sort of the same as what the roofer is charging.

Typically, even though some jobs do not completely fill a dumpster container, a 20 yarder would still be ordered, just in case. What if 60 sheets of delaminated plywood needed to be removed and replaced? Would you be willing to offer the contractor a higher price for his contract to compensate for him trying to cut it close by ordering the smallesty possible dumpster in the first place, but now needs more room for the disposal?

Ed


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

There is always the possibility of one sort of calamity or other to befall the new roofing job in process. Even if the best of precautions are taken. Like a experienced roofer to walk the roof in a effort to locate the soft spots. Sorta get a feel for whats needed beforehand. If such a calamity happened and the customer got there own dumpster they would simply need to get 2nd one to the site. Such is what happens when you act as your own contractor.

I guess I just felt victimized, and somewhat bitter over what the 1st roofing company tried to pull. You know the $700 labor discount that was really no discount at all. Plus $426 plus tax on the dumpster.

The dumpster represents cash money. My money is just as important as the roofers. I can't see him making money off the dumpster that I paid for. I'd like to know what he charges the customer for the dumpster at the 2nd and even 3rd job down the line. Sounds like a cash cow to me. Disingenuous or very close to it. Certainly unscrupulous because of the lack of disclosure.

Thats my take on the matter. 

Smalltime stuff Felt, weatherwatcher, and nails left over they are welcome to. I have no use for such items..


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

you can hold up the contractors scheduling though,and you need to meet the dumpster to lay down plywood to protect your driveway,It`s also ridiculous to think the contractor would move a dumpster to various sites,typically the garbage removal is included in my fees,If you want to supply the dumpster,let me know and `I`ll subtract "MY" cost for the dumpster,from the job ,add yours,and give you the responsibility of whatever damages the dumpster causes--a word to the "wise" though,I`m sure I pay less than you do ,and it would be more expensive for you that way---because of how often I use a service,no one gets it for less than me:wink: ,sometimes you hire a professional to do a job,you should have faith he`s worth the price for his services or pick someone who is:yes:


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

I understand exactly. Your way is best for many I'm sure. I have a 15 yard dumpster in my drive as I write this. $347.00 My old roof did not even fill it 1 1/2 ft. 

The 1st roofing co insisted on a $426 20yrd:laughing: Whats up with that? If they supply it they can have it moved from job to job. Just because you don't dos not mean they don't. 

Some people like the contractor to handle everything. To that end they will pay any premium deemed reasonable. They don't want to know anything about the job except that it's done, and done correctly.

More power to them. I on the other hand feel victimized if I catch a contractor in a outright lie. Or insisting that his needs come before the customer needs (20yard dumpster). 

How are you with siding?


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

you tell me?http://[URL="http://www.rooferscoffeeshop.com/show_album_photo.asp?userid=130&AlbumID=635&file=4803&s=0"]www.rooferscoffeeshop.com/show_album_photo.asp?userid=130&AlbumID=635&file=4803&s=0[/URL] orhttp://www.rooferscoffeeshop.com/show_album_photo.asp?userid=78&AlbumID=355&file=2486&s=0 orhttp://www.rooferscoffeeshop.com/show_album_photo.asp?userid=130&AlbumID=665&file=5028&s=0


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

I meant how comfortable are you with doing siding. Some guys prefer one type of job over another. Sorry I did not pose the question well.:no:


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

I am quite comfortable w/all phases of home improvement,w/exceptions being(1)electric-limited,(2)plumbing-limited(3)masonry-limited


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

What type of job to you like best? Least?


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

I like making money to support my family,it`s nice to mix them up,the point please?


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

That's exactly the point. You will do what it takes. Do you have particular type of job that you prefer above all others. A passion for one over the other.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

Home Improvement,i Like To Go By And Say Look What I Did


----------

